# EB-5 Visa



## Clara123 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I have just read some of the older threads on EB-5 Visa (from summer 2008), does anyone know more up-to-date information on this?

Is that still a viable route to obtainining USA visa providing you invest $500k?
Any strings attached or cons to be aware of?

Thanks
Clara


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The pilot program of the EB5 (the half-a-million one!) is set to expire this March. The bill for legthening it is stuck in the Senate at the moment. You can follow it here: Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

*EB5 updated information*



Clara123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just read some of the older threads on EB-5 Visa (from summer 2008), does anyone know more up-to-date information on this?
> 
> ...


The previous answer to your question was inaccurate, the EB-5 pilot programme was extended by Congress until Sept. 2012. For up to date information you can read my blog at WhichEB5 dot com/blog (I had to spell out the web address like that as this forum will not allow an active URL in my reply) Which EB-5 Blog provides insight into the EB-5 Regional Center Visa Program.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> The previous answer to your question was inaccurate, the EB-5 pilot programme was extended by Congress until Sept. 2012. For up to date information you can read my blog at WhichEB5 dot com/blog (I had to spell out the web address like that as this forum will not allow an active URL in my reply) Which EB-5 Blog provides insight into the EB-5 Regional Center Visa Program.


H.R. 2892 I see. Thanks for that. Why am I not surprised you didn't post the H.R. and rather opted for a link to your blog. Someone tell me again why I hate discussing the EB5?


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Just trying to help. Not hiding the fact that I am in the business or anything.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> Just trying to help. Not hiding the fact that I am in the business or anything.


It's fine, and nothing personal. I've come to accept that a question on EB5 is akin to the pooch taking a dump in the yard: the flys all gather. I like to think those of whose who don't have a business interest in try to rally round with our fly swats to stop disease spreading.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

BTW, I see you're a one-stop shop. I'm afraid I always tell folks to run a mile from one-stop shops. Use separate, unrelated professionals if you want a truly objective view of your your investment.


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Unprofessional and unwaranted*



Fatbrit said:


> BTW, I see you're a one-stop shop. I'm afraid I always tell folks to run a mile from one-stop shops. Use separate, unrelated professionals if you want a truly objective view of your your investment.


Your quips are unwarranted regarding fly's etc. And, we are not a one-stop shop, we have a plethora of specific professionals featured on our "who are we" page. I only answered the original post as it was incorrect, I did not originate any line of questioning to self-promote.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> Your quips are unwarranted regarding fly's etc. And, we are not a one-stop shop, we have a plethora of specific professionals featured on our "who are we" page. I only answered the original post as it was incorrect, I did not originate any line of questioning to self-promote.


You'll get over it. I'm afraid I don't have a high opinion of EB5 middle men. But you're welcome to post, and more than welcome to correct factual errors that creep in. 

And if you weren't self-promoting, there was no reason for me to know who you were, was there? Perhaps your user name and the fact that you posted your site's URL here gave it away somewhat!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You'll get over it. I'm afraid I don't have a high opinion of EB5 middle men. But you're welcome to post, and more than welcome to correct factual errors that creep in.
> 
> And if you weren't self-promoting, there was no reason for me to know who you were, was there? Perhaps your user name and the fact that you posted your site's URL here gave it away somewhat!


The poster correctly states in his web site ...that they are not lawyers but just a consulting company ... they do not give legal advice or investment advice 

So for more information on the EB5 ... ensure you use a proper Aila Lawyer for legal advice...and for financial advice always use an expert/ accountant... 
preferably with no interest in the subject 


WhichEB5.com, it's associates and/or advisors herein referred to as (WEB5) do not function as attorneys or legal counsel and do not attempt to interpret immigration law and do not provide or offer legal advice, legal services or investment advice.

WEB5 is a consulting firm providing certain services and introductions to prospective US immigrants. WEB5 is not authorized to provide investment advice, takes no responsibility either for any investment or consequential profit or loss or expense that may arise directly or indirectly from such investment, whether or not it is used for immigration purposes, or for compliance with USCIS (United States Citizenship and Immigration Service) immigration requirements.


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

We agree that the best place for legal advice is an AILA member with extensive EB-5 experience. AILA members in California, Florida and New York utilize our services by introducing their clients to us for education and information on the EB5 regional center program.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> We agree that the best place for legal advice is an AILA member with extensive EB-5 experience. AILA members in California, Florida and New York utilize our services by introducing their clients to us for education and information on the EB5 regional center program.



So you're educators? 
But presumably not as in tweed jackets with elbow patches and homework?


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you require a dress code I'm sure we can comply


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> If you require a dress code I'm sure we can comply


I always think the ones on 419eater are the funniest. Most are not clean enough for this site, though.


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

You've lost me now.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> You've lost me now.


You said you'd dress any way the client wanted. I just thought it might not be such a good idea and provided an example of why not.


----------



## EB5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Uh, English humor - I've lost touch with it after being here so long.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

EB5 said:


> Uh, English humor - I've lost touch with it after being here so long.


Try thebox. Shameless is my current favorite.


----------



## eb5exclusive (Feb 16, 2010)

*available EB-5 Visa*



Clara123 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just read some of the older threads on EB-5 Visa (from summer 2008), does anyone know more up-to-date information on this?
> 
> ...


To answer your question - YES the EB-5 Visa is a very viable option for a Visa option to enter the United State, but it comes along with a $500,000usd price tag and you must make sure that you thoroughly research not only the potential project that you consider to invest into, but that you also make sure you are using independent representatives to assist you. Use a truly independent EB-5 consultant to research the details of the project, make sure you seek out an immigration attorney who is a member of AILA, question if your immigration attorney is receiving any compensation from the EB-5 project as a referral fee. If the immigration fee "is" receiving an referral fee, are they using that fee to reduce your legal fees? 

Investing into an EB-5 can be a very beneficial process to obtaining a US green card, but it is not a path to be traveled without doing your homework first.


----------

